# Was um Gottes willen ist denn das???



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hallöchen,

habe heute an meinen teichrand ein blatt vom rand entfernt. da huschten auch gleich hunderte von stechmückenlarven hinweg. und noch ein paar andere tiere welche ich nicht zuordnen kann.
diese bewegen sich wie verrückt, war echt schwer vor der linse zu bekommen. schätze die größe auf 3 mm.

hier ein paar bildchen:


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

glaube das ist ein Überbleibsel aus der kreidezeit.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

mist jetzt ist das in meinen bauchnabel gekrabbelt


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

so, den hab ich wieder rausbekommen  

war ein scherz. nicht das ihr noch glaubt ich habe ein an der klatsche :? 
wo sind denn nun die insektenkenner? ich habe noch nichts im internet gefunden.


hiiiiiiiilfeeee :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Boh - sieht das seltsam aus ... kenn ich natürlich auch net und auf die Schnelle hab ich hier am frühen Morgen auch  noch nichts gefunden - aber da hast Du vermutlich eh schon geschaut - oder?

http://home.t-online.de/home/ghstanjek/biodiv.htm

War das Ding noch lebendig oder ists vielleicht von außen reingefallen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

lebt,

sind noch mehr da, schwimmen zwischen den stechmückenlarven. vielleicht schmecken die dem außerirdischen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

so, das rätsel ist gelöst.   es ist:

eine puppe von cules sp.

diese gehört zur familie der stechmücken (culicidae) diese wiederum zu mücken (nematocera) und die wiederum zu den zweifluglern (diptera)

also nochmal auf deutsch:

es ist die weiterbildung der larve von der stechmücke (cules sp.)

die beiden fühler oben am kopf sind eigentlich hohl und werden als luftröhren verwendet. es sind die atemhörner.

quelle: kosmosnaturführer, was lebt in tümpel, bach und weiher?
pflanzen und tiere unserer gewässer von wolfgang engelhardt
isbn 3-440-06638-X


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

aha und oha - dann mal schnell Autan kaufen gehen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

@ Susanne
Naturteich haben wollen und dann Autan  
Grüßle vom Apotheker


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Gelrian,
das hast du ja wunderbar herausgefunden. :respekt: 

Wie wärs, wenn du neben dem Lexikon der Teichvegetation noch eines für die Teichfauna machst.  :


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

habe ich eigentlich vor. erstmal das eine und dann das andere.  

wenn ich mit den pflanzenlexikon zufrieden bin dann kommt das nächste. 

ps: habe mir extra ein mikroskop mit usb anschluß besorgt. muß die tage kommen. dann wird es makroaufnahmen geben (pflanzen und tiere).
wenn es doch schon da wäre :cry: 

habe ich aus ebay ist das intel q3 für nur 38,50€. ist bis 200x vergrößerung  

und jetzt kommts: es macht auch filme


----------

